# Colored Pectorals Contest!



## crowntaillove3

**************************************************************************************
I have permission from Sakura8 to start this contest. Bettafish.com does NOT support my contest.
**************************************************************************************
Hi everyone! First off, I would like to say that I'm sorry about what happened in my last contest. There was a rather controversial rule, and I chose to 'abandon' the contest so I would not offend any of the participants. However, this rule will not be in place. So now that I have the apology out of the way.......
On to the fun part of it! This is a contest for anyone who has a betta with colored pectorals. Males, females, HMs, CTs, as long as he/she has colored pectoral fins, you can enter him/her! Here are the rules:
The betta MUST be owned by you.
The picture can be taken by anyone (ex: you got the fish from AquaBid and you own it but the picture of the fish is better than any of yours).
The betta must be entered by 11:59 PM June 24th, CENTRAL U.S. TIME!
Of course, the betta must have colored pectorals!
You can only enter ONCE.
The picture will be judged on how colorful the pectorals are, how clear the photo is, and how pretty the COLORS of the betta are. This contest is exclusive to color; the finnage isn't relevant. It will be judged on a 10 point scale, so the maximum is 30 points. I'm sorry, but there will be no prize in this contest unless someone would like to donate one. I just thought it would be fun because of the competitiveness and we all get to see everyone's gorgeous fish! There is only one category. I will be the only judge (unless Spencerjunie wants to help, I know her personally so communication would be easy). Thanks, and have fun! Feel free to ask any questions about the rules. :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Skyewillow

I'd like to enter The Gruffalo!


----------



## Laki

Wait, how did you get permission from Sakura8? She has resigned from moderator position about a week ago.


----------



## Janan

Please enter Pasodoble!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Laki said:


> Wait, how did you get permission from Sakura8? She has resigned from moderator position about a week ago.


Um... I didn't notice that. I'll check.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay, so I looked underneath her name and it still says "Super Moderator".


----------



## madmonahan

*subscribed* I don't have any EE Bettas, but I'm going to love seeing every body else's!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Exciting! Alrighty here's my boy Lord Silvern Mercury, I just call him Mercury/Merc though. He's my mutt boy. The interesting thing about Mercury is that he isn't even an EE, his pecs are a bit larger than normal but they are colored! He's a Copper DT with unusually spiky fins!

User: lilnaugrim
Fish: Lord Silvern Mercury


----------



## peachii

This is Periwinkle


----------



## Janan

Very nice!


----------



## Laki

Maybe you got permission before she quit? She's just no longer active on the forum. I don't know why her name still titles her as SM.

Everyone has EE! Gorgeous.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Laki said:


> Everyone has EE! Gorgeous.


False! My boy isn't an EE lol, just had to point that XD


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't see anywhere where Sakura stepped down, Indjo did though.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's Lemon-Doodle. He has metallic blue pectorals, not fully colored. Here's the grouch.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kiara1125 said:


> Here's Lemon-Doodle. He has metallic blue pectorals, not fully colored. Here's the grouch.


Wow, he's beautiful! I love how the pecs are only partly color though, it's so very unique!!


----------



## Kiara1125

Hehe, thanks! He's a pretty unique fish. Blue/yellow marble.


----------



## fleetfish

This is Jazzfins, so named because whenever he swims it looks like he's doing jazzhands. His pecs are really dark blue and the rest of his fins are a lighter blue grizzle, but it's the pecs that stick out the most, lol


----------



## Manisha

Jazzfins is the most adorable fish ever! I really like him and those big eyes.


----------



## GrlRacr

Fleetfish,

OMG, your fishy is beautiful! Great shot too!


----------



## Kiara1125

I love Jazzhands!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Everyone's looks great!


----------



## Canis

Little Typhoon, just got him today ^^


----------



## Kiara1125

No! You got him JUST for the contest! *kidding* xD


----------



## veggiegirl

Here is Berry my Super EE boy. His ears have grown even more since this photo was taken!


----------



## Kiara1125

Beautiful boy!


----------



## crowntaillove3

How does he swim with ears that big?! Crazyness.


----------



## Bettalover15




----------



## veggiegirl

Kiara1125 - Thank you!

crowntaillove3 - His ears are much bigger than that now but amazingly he swims just fine, darts about showing off, the ears certainly don't slow him down, nor does he struggle. I think being a plakat helps and also even for a plakat he has quite a strongly built stocky body. The photo doesn't really do him justice his ear are actually folded into three on top on themselves in that pic though it is a little hard to tell. Because they are so large you never really get to see them flared right out because they are just too heavy.


----------



## Canis

Kiara1125 said:


> No! You got him JUST for the contest! *kidding* xD


LOL, his pectorals were actually the reason I got him XD It was between him and a purplish/pink boy, but the fact that this guy was so malnourished yet beautiful made me take him home.


----------



## Kiara1125

xD I knew it!! xD Still, yay! Save a betta.  He's a gorgeous blue cambodian.


----------



## erinbirdsong

I will enter my boy Thai. He actually let me get a decent pic of him... He is so active he rarely slows down!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my new girl!


----------



## amzingaly

my boy has some color on his fins but the little bugger won't stay still for a pic!... gotta keep trying hahha


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

So many colorful Pectorals!!! There should be a thread about this in the photo section


----------



## lilnaugrim

^ agreed


----------



## Kiara1125

Update on my entry, Lori. I decided to update her pic because she colored up more. She's a copper dragon HMEE.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kiara1125 said:


> Update on my entry, Lori. I decided to update her pic because she colored up more. She's a copper dragon HMEE.


Not a Dragon but she is beautiful and colored up so nicely!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow! I can really tell a difference. This update will help you greatly in the "colors of the betta" judging section! Anyone else who has entered, feel free to do the same, as long as it is the same betta.


----------



## Kiara1125

Oh, well, in life she looks like a dragon, somewhat. lol I guess I got carried away. She's a copper though, yes?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kiara1125 said:


> Oh, well, in life she looks like a dragon, somewhat. lol I guess I got carried away. She's a copper though, yes?


Yep she's a copper! :-D


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Does anyone mind if I make a Colored Pectorals Thread? Or crowntaillove3 can make one


----------



## crowntaillove3

I don't mind!! Go ahead! = )


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Okay; thanks


----------



## KohakuRiver

Once I get a good pic of my Kohaku's pectorals I'm entering him!


----------



## KohakuRiver

Here he is with his lovely gold-splattered pectorals. :brow:


----------



## Kiara1125

I LOVE Spirited Away! Hayao Miyazaki is amazing. I love Kohaku! The green on him is gorgeous.


----------



## charislynne

what are pectoral fins?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Pectoral fins are the fins on a betta by their gills. They have the three tail fins, the ventrals (the fins underneath the head) and the pectorals. The pectorals are mainly for steering. Most bettas have clear pectorals, but I can see that in your avatar, your betta has colored ones! You can enter her if you like.


----------



## Kalari32




----------



## KohakuRiver

Kiara1125 said:


> I LOVE Spirited Away! Hayao Miyazaki is amazing. I love Kohaku! The green on him is gorgeous.


Yep, when I first saw him, that was the first thing that came to mind, and I had to get him! He's what gave me the betta bug.

I love your guy, I have yet to see in person a non EE that has fully colored pectoral fins like yours.


----------



## crowntaillove3

One of mine is not an EE, but he only has partially colored pectorals. About half of them is a steel-ish blue color.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah my boy Mercury, one of the first ones isn't an EE put he's got fully colored pectorals :-D he's my special boy!


----------



## charislynne

Ok.


----------



## Viva

Here's Valentine my HMPK. He has one deformed ventral fin but his pectorals are so pretty


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, he is gorgeous!

I feel like it's cheating to have a nice camera that can take photos like that! lol I kid, I'm just jealous XD


----------



## MattsBettas

One of my hmpk. He has a bit of a butterfly pattern on his pectorals, which I think is really neat!


----------



## lilnaugrim

So cute Matt!

Hmmm looks like his blue pineappling has come in a bit more? or is it just the picture?


----------



## MattsBettas

From the one I posted on the "colors and patterns" thread? This pic was taken after he was all settled in and the lighting and camera was much better. Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep I was thinkin' bout that one  glad he likes his new home ^_^


----------



## crowntaillove3

Keep all of the entries coming!


----------



## Flapmon

*My EE Elliott. <3*


----------



## Viva

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh wow, he is gorgeous!
> 
> I feel like it's cheating to have a nice camera that can take photos like that! lol I kid, I'm just jealous XD


Hehe thanks! I just used a Cannon Powershot SD1200 on the macro setting...not a very special or expensive camera at all really


----------



## crowntaillove3

It is KIND OF, because the pic will be judged on how clear the photo is. =) Not really, though.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

This is my 1st EE Betta. I just bought him yesterday. His name is Nester


----------



## lilnaugrim

Viva said:


> Hehe thanks! I just used a Cannon Powershot SD1200 on the macro setting...not a very special or expensive camera at all really


That's why, I've only got the Canon PowerShot A3300 IS, no macro setting on this one :-(

EDIT: WAIT! I THINK I FOUND IT! oh...there are settings on this camera that have been been explored before! I think I need to learn more about my camera! lol


----------



## Kiara1125

It not only depends on the camera, but how you work it. Pictures from my Kodak EasyShare C190 turn out better than pictures from my FujiFilms FinePix S3200. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

True ^

My problem is that I accidentally dropped my camera when I had gone to Spain last May so it doesn't like to focus at all....like never. So of course that's nothing any sort of settings will help since I damaged it but we'll see what the other settings do come up as :-D always worth a shot ^_^


----------



## Kiara1125

Pfft ... I dropped my camera in my aquariums before and it's still fine! xD


----------



## Viva

lilnaugrim said:


> That's why, I've only got the Canon PowerShot A3300 IS, no macro setting on this one :-(
> 
> EDIT: WAIT! I THINK I FOUND IT! oh...there are settings on this camera that have been been explored before! I think I need to learn more about my camera! lol


Yeah there's still some settings on my camera that I still have no idea what they do. I can only imagine having a really high-end camera, I'd probably never figure it out lol.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I've taken some SUPER clear pics with my little Sony Cybershot. My mom's camera is way more hi-tech (I forgot the name) but I don't know how to use it that well and the pics I take kind of suck. Her pics are like AMAZING.


----------



## Flapmon

Can I change my photo? <<


----------



## BettaSpark

Midnight


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaSpark said:


> Midnight


BettaSpark, not sure why you're entering?

Pectoral fins are the fins right behind the gill cover of your Betta, not the ventral fins which hang down under the gills and stomach. perhaps you are confused?

He is a beautiful fish though


----------



## BettaSpark

lilnaugrim said:


> BettaSpark, not sure why you're entering?
> 
> Pectoral fins are the fins right behind the gill cover of your Betta, not the ventral fins which hang down under the gills and stomach. perhaps you are confused?
> 
> He is a beautiful fish though


 I totally knew that xD Still getting into the fin names lol 
But thank you


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaSpark said:


> I totally knew that xD Still getting into the fin names lol
> But thank you


Oh lol, that's alright. I wasn't sure if you didn't know or were just plastering your Betta everywhere, which is totally fine! lol, just didn't know so that's why I figured I'd explain a little ^_^ :-D


----------



## crowntaillove3

It's fine. He is very pretty, but I'm going to have to disqualify you. When I first got my bettas, I had no idea what the fin names were.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Flapmon said:


> Can I change my photo? <<


 Yes, your previous pic didn't allow me to see much of your betta's colors. It will most likely help your chances.


----------



## BettaSpark

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh lol, that's alright. I wasn't sure if you didn't know or were just plastering your Betta everywhere, which is totally fine! lol, just didn't know so that's why I figured I'd explain a little ^_^ :-D


 
yeah I thought pectorals were the fins hanging down oops lol so now I know. im getting there lol


----------



## Flapmon

crowntaillove3 said:


> Yes, your previous pic didn't allow me to see much of your betta's colors. It will most likely help your chances.


----------



## kfryman

My betta Blue Dream he's different shades of a metallic blue.

Edit: guess it doesn't work from mobile


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Ellis wants to enter the contest*

this is Ellis:-D


----------



## Kiara1125

Omg I love him!


----------



## KohakuRiver

Wow, he is some elephant ear.


----------



## Viva

Omg Ellis is so cute! Those pecs are HUGE!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Indigo, how many bettas do you have??


----------



## Destinystar

Oh wow indigo I have never seen a Betta with such huge pecs before, Ellis is amazing!


----------



## 10asartin

Entering my little Severus


----------



## Destinystar

Such beautiful Bettas in this contest I am enjoying see all their pictures !


----------



## crowntaillove3

So am I! I'm happy I came up with the idea of a contest like this... Only 12 days left to enter!


----------



## Indigo Betta

thanks everyone I'm glad you all like him:-D I have two bettas, Igneel and Ellis.


----------



## Senshine

I'd like to enter Finn


----------



## jona31

my boy Celestial I know I'm not going to win because there's some pretty tough competition but I thought I may as well


----------



## lilnaugrim

jona31 said:


> my boy Celestial I know I'm not going to win because there's some pretty tough competition but I thought I may as well
> View attachment 153530


Sorry hun, he doesn't have Colored Pectoral fins. Pectorals are the ones right behind their gills while ventral fins, which is what you're thinking about, are bellow the gills at the stomach.


----------



## jona31

lilnaugrim said:


> Sorry hun, he doesn't have Colored Pectoral fins. Pectorals are the ones right behind their gills while ventral fins, which is what you're thinking about, are bellow the gills at the stomach.


oops LOL I thought we wanted anal fins


----------



## KohakuRiver

Your betta's pectorals aren't completely clear, I can see some blue rays, if you can get a better picture, he may qualify. It's worth looking into.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Only 5 days left to enter!


----------



## Vickytoria3112

I tried to take a new pic of my EE, Elfy, but I think he has ADHD. He never stays in one spot long enough for my phone to take a good picture.

Hope this picture qualifies.


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous round/smooth pectorals! He's a lovely EE.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Thanks Kiara. That's him as my avatar as well under the light.


----------



## crowntaillove3

LAST DAY TO ENTER!! Also, KohakuRiver has agreed to donating a prize for the winner! If KR wins, KR will donate the prize to the runner up! Thanks so much! (the prize is a surprise for the winner)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cool! Good luck to everyone in advance, looks to be a really good and close contest with so many beautiful pectoral fins!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I hope to get all of the pics judged by the 28th. I might start judging some of them now...


----------



## Canis

Can I change my entry picture quick? I have a better one of him.


----------



## crowntaillove3

So... I'm judging the pics that have already been entered. Bettalover15, I'm sorry but you are disqualified because your betta doesn't have colored pectoral fins (that I can see, if you have a better pic please post it).


----------



## crowntaillove3

Canis, you can change your pic.


----------



## Canis

Thanks! New pic:


----------



## lilnaugrim

I just want to share this pic for everyone's amusement lol *NOT TO BE AN ENTRY*


----------



## Canis

Lol


----------



## crowntaillove3

Kiara1125, you entered twice. Which entry do you want me to count? If you do not specify by the time the contest is over, I will just count your first entry.


----------



## Kiara1125

Sorry! I'm entering the HMEE girl. The picture of her in the tank should work. Sorry about that.

Still, ROFL lil! xD I love him.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay! I have everyone's scored. Oh, my... It looks like we have a tie for first!

EDIT: A three way tie!!!

EDIT #2: This is only as of now. The contest is STILL OPEN for another... 10 hours and 24 minutes!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh geez crowntaillove3! You're not supposed to tell us that!! Now I have to wait 10 hours to find out who wins!!!! NOOOO! lol

Darn cliff hangers, I hate them!


----------



## Kiara1125

xD oh calm down lil. So antsy. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kiara1125 said:


> xD oh calm down lil. So antsy. lol


I'll be as excited as I please thank you very much!  I just got off work so I'm a happy camper ^_^ :-D


----------



## MattsBettas

Two more hours


----------



## Kiara1125

*stays up and stares at computer intently* I wonder who will win. I saw a lot of great bettas out there! ^_^


----------



## Viva

Good luck all! There's definitely some tough competition here!


----------



## MattsBettas

Half an hour...


----------



## Kiara1125

Should be done by now, right?


----------



## charislynne

Could i please enter. I know i am late a couple hours but...


----------



## MattsBettas

charislynne, good news, you already entered on page six!

I'm sure we will find out soon, lets be patient!


----------



## charislynne

oops i forgot. silly me


----------



## crowntaillove3

Okay! I'm sorry to keep you all waiting, but my Internet went crazy! It's all fixed now. So....

1st place:

fleetfish, with 29.5 points!
KohkakuRiver with 29.5 points!
MattsBettas with 29.5 points!


2nd place:

10asartin with 29 points!


3rd place:

peachii with 28.5 points!
Viva with 28.5 points!

Congratulations to all of the winners and everyone who entered! Lots of people got 10/10 points for quality, lots of people got 10/10 points for pectoral color, and some people got 10/10 for color! Thanks for making this contest a success! Now I have some news...

Because there was a tie, KohakuRiver, who has so very generously donated a prize, will get to decide witch picture she would like to draw (fleetfish or MattsBettas). If you don't want that pressure, no problem! I will just ask a third party. Thank you!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Forgot to add: the prize is a custom digital drawing! Thank you sooooo much KohakuRiver!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Yay! This was a really fun contest and I enjoyed seeing everyone's entries. Thank you for putting it on, crowntaillove3!


----------



## Canis

Congrats guys!


----------



## 10asartin

Yay! Thanks everyone that was fun, and congrats to the winners they were so cute and colorful


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congratulations everyone! That really was a fantastic contest, I hope one is hosted like it in the future as well! In fact, I had thought about a Flare contest too! Perhaps someone can think about hosting it! :-D

Again, congrats everyone and beautiful bettas!


----------



## KohakuRiver

Both of the other winners are beautiful! To be honest, all the entrants are beautiful! I think I will draw both, though I may not be able to finish both before I go to camp next week. I will definitely finish them when I get back!


----------



## charislynne

can i please know how many points i got?


----------



## Viva

Yay, congrats 1st placers!! I'll take 3rd place in a heartbeat, yay!


----------



## KohakuRiver

I finished the drawing of Jazzfins! Thought I'd share it here!










I won't be able to finish the other one before I go to camp, so that will be posted when I get back in August!


----------



## crowntaillove3

It looks great!!!!! Thank you for donating this prize.


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you! I've been away for a few weeks travelling and just got back yesterday so I didn't see this. I truly appreciate it! Jazzy will be VERY proud of his portrait.


----------

